# bootable usb pen drive



## ginoitalo (Mar 19, 2009)

Can anyone confirm a (or a few) usb sticks
about 4GB that _are bootable_ ?


I can confirm my Kingston DataTraveller 4GB is not :\


----------



## ginoitalo (Mar 19, 2009)

quick sidenote:

I've tried 3 usb bootable computers
and 3 pieces of software to create the pen linux 
(fedora, unetbootin, and pendrivelinux)

It must be the usb drive's fault


----------



## pablo (Mar 20, 2009)

AFAIK, it's hardware issue to boot from flash drive greater 512Mb. Some time ago I've use 256Mb bootable flash drive with BartPE installed. All systems (that support flash boot) was able to boot from that drive. From 512Mb flash drive only half system be able to boot. From 2Gb flash only 2 system can boot.


----------



## ginoitalo (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Pablo.

I've recently tried a generic 2GB usb stick and it boots no problem.

Are we saying a a 4GB stick simply would not boot no matter what make/model ?


----------



## pablo (Mar 23, 2009)

IMHO, hardware depends, BIOS depends, how to BIOS emulate booting from flash: from USB-CDROM, USB-FDD, USB-HDD, installed OS depends.
   What the OS you try to boot?


----------



## trev (Mar 23, 2009)

ginoitalo said:
			
		

> I can confirm my Kingston DataTraveller 4GB is not :\



My Kingston DataTraveller 4GB USB2 stick boots my EEEPC 701 without any problem. Perhaps a BIOS/boot priority issue?

Try upgrading your motherboard BIOS to the latest available (if it isn't already).


----------



## berthani (Sep 23, 2009)

Is it possible to transfer sims 2 to a pen drive? I have a new laptop , its an Advent 4211 , its only small and doesn't have a CD Drive , I was wondering if its possible to transfer the sims 2 game to a pen drive/Flash Drive to install it on my new laptop because it has a socket for one.


----------



## MorgothV8 (Sep 25, 2009)

8GB PQI Pendrive boots 8.0-RC1 without problems


----------

